# 9,850 birds harvested for the season!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Click the link to see how the numbers broke down and pictures from the final few days of season: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/reports/over-9-800-birds-harvested-for-the-season


----------

